
Shenzhen: The Silicon Valley of Hardware - tux1968
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp6F_ApUq-c
======
lovich
So, I'm a little hesitant to link to this user because many people get fixated
on her personal style, but reddit.com/u/sexycyborg is a maker based in
Shenzhen who frequently posts about the markets there. Her projects are also
an example of what end users are doing with the good they are getting in these
markets and the kind of innovation it can inspire

------
tux1968
It's quite long, but a fascinating look into a part of the world I didn't know
existed. A hopeful notion of where the maker movement and open hardware might
go. I'm jealous that there isn't something similar close by.

